# Mando Mutancode



## seramgil (Dic 7, 2006)

Hola, y gracias por atender esta consulta. Mi problema es el siguiente, tengo la puerta del garaje que instaló en su día una empresa, se abre y se cierra con un mando, tanto el mando como el receptor son Mutancode, al instalar esta puerta pedí que me facilitaran un mando con dos pulsadores para cuando pusiera la puerta exterior de mi casa utilizar el mismo mando, ahora he puesto esta puerta y he instalado un receptor Mutancode para poder aprovechar los mandos, el problema es que no los puedo codificar porque la empresa que me instalo la primera puerta los bloqueo y ya no puedo codificar nada.
Después de todo este rollo mi pregunta es, ¿se pude desbloquear el mando para poder codificar otro receptor en el pulsador que me queda libre?

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Apollo (Dic 7, 2006)

Hola seramgil:
Según la información de La página de Mutancode, los mandos se programan para cierto número de usuarios, dependiendo el modelo, y se necesita un aparato para programar nuevos usuarios en los controles, creo que sería más fácil ir  donde los venden y preguntar si te lo pueden reprogramar para la puerta nueva.

Saludos


----------

